# New Forum: "Bullshit"



## GoodFriend (Oct 6, 2007)

or maybe just a sticky in the newbie section

all the things that have come to be known as BULLSHIT

nail through stalk?

birthcontrol pills?

bagseed is no good?



all basically crap

inspired slightly by fdd and some other post i just read about the BC pills...


i dunno
i think it would clear some things up....

and be fun to discuss all the different things that don't work
haha


anyone? anyone?


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 7, 2007)

A good post could get stickied a whole forum would be a waste I believe.... do you have a post in mind ian.... are you telling me birth control pills do not stop from producing males ? 

geez all this time i have been sneaking into the wife's medicine cabinet!


----------



## crazy-mental (Oct 7, 2007)

birth con. pills . what go on?????please elaborate


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Oct 7, 2007)

aluminium foil 


h202 ??


----------



## crazy-mental (Oct 7, 2007)

just read up about the birth con. thing.
very interesting 
Mmm
has anyone tryed it. does it work or what.


----------



## GoodFriend (Oct 7, 2007)

rollitup said:


> A good post could get stickied a whole forum would be a waste I believe.... do you have a post in mind ian.... are you telling me birth control pills do not stop from producing males ?
> 
> geez all this time i have been sneaking into the wife's medicine cabinet!


 
fdd's bullshit thread kinda started the idea rolling in my head

but that's just kinda limited to the bullshit about getting large MJ plants....

i'll link it here in a second

and yes, a whole forum would be a waste, but a stickied thread is a better idea

.... with you taking your wifes meds... how many tiny rollers you got running around!?!?!?? hahaha

seriously... how do you get BC pills and NOT kinda just mess up somebodie's life... haha?



its just with growing this weed people can try to make it a lot more confusing than it really needs to be

misinformation and just plain bad ideas can come to be accepted as truth fairly easily sometimes (come on, we're all stoners, we don't give everything a whole lotta thought all the time, haha)

and a quick reference place where we can discuss such things would be handy, i think


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 8, 2007)

start the thread ian and ill sticky it


----------

